# Portable Capstan Winch



## squad143 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a few jobs coming up with quite a few "leaners" (due to tornado) and figured that this type of item may be of assistance.

Found this web site: http://www.portablewinch.com/en/

Has anyone used a portable capstan winch?

I figured that I could cut the tree at the base and then pull it (via the base) and onto the ground. Any other ideas?

I should mention that using a vehicle (skidder, truck, ATV,) to pull will not be an option.

Thanks


----------



## clearance (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks cool, has a Honda engine. I would get a mid sized Tirfor, it can pull a lot more and is simple, not cheap, but probably less.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have one of the capstan winchs that mounts up to a chain saw i have it on a 51 husky.I have used it for about five years now it is one of the best tools i have ever bought.I pulled leaners over white pine 30 inch plus and hardwood.The key is to get the rope up as high in the tree as possible the winch's do have there limits like anything eles but they work vey well.I have also used it to load logs on to my trailer by putting a pulley up in a tree and lifting the one end of the log up with the winch.


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 6, 2007)

*winch*

I built a portable winch from a 12v atv 3000lb winch with a battery on a 1" sheet of plywood with 1" rope to secure it.. It has been very helpfull and I built it for 200$.
I will refine it by adding a 12 atv battery that is sealed and mount it underneath the plywood. Not sure how long that battery will last however. 
With the battery and winch on one side it will flip over when pulled off the ground. That means my car battery leaks if I let that happen right now. I have pulled the battery off and let it sit with 3 feet of battery cable beside the winch. 
Also I like the idea of the portable winch to help get my 2 wheel truck unstock if needed.


----------



## squad143 (Sep 9, 2007)

I appreciate the comments.

At first look, I did not think I could get a vehicle in to where I was working, but with a couple of well placed re-directs, I was able to use an ATV (with winch) to do the job. 

Still wouldn't mind getting one of these portable winches though. Maybe next year, the wife is starting to mention my spending this year (chipper, ATV, 460 Magnum, tree gear & more tree gear).


----------

